
Ask HN: What's your life goal? - kotrunga
What&#x27;s your current life goal? And why?<p>Could also be 5, 10, 20 year goals, etc.
======
taway_1212
5 years goal: save enough money to safely retire.

20 years goal: find something to do that I will enjoy and get really good at
it.

------
dmitriyabr
5 years: create a 100MM+ company

Life goals:

1) Change the way how the people work or "think about work"

2) Try to change education system

------
SirLJ
In 5 years sail around the world in a 1 mil catamaran and we’ll see after I
get bored with it...

